# Smoked Cod



## goodtobeking

Just made my first batch of Smoked Cod & it was a real winner. Skoked in a Big Green Egg at 2.5 hours at about 135F with both apple chips and cherry wood chunks. Raised the temp to 175 - 180 for 2 more hours and perfection. The local chain store had Alaskan True Cod on sale for $2.99/lb so I tried 30 pounds and it turned out better than I coulf have hoped. Don't be afraid to smoke fillets without the skin even though it takes a gentle touch handling when cooked because it flakes apart so easily. Freeze it before you vacuum pack it and all will be good. I've never found anything else about smoking cod on the forums so I just leaped out there and did it!


----------



## adiochiro3

SOUNDS good, but 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






????  Welcome to the forum.  We'd love to see pix of your smoking adventures!


----------



## doctord1955

Did brine?


----------



## chef jimmyj

Welcome to the sight but now that you got us Drooling, you have to give full details...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl

Glad to have you with us!


----------



## goodtobeking

Was multi tasking that day - didn't have time for pictures but will in the future.


----------



## goodtobeking

Brined 36 hours.

*Brine:*

1 gallon water

1.5 cups course ground sea salt (non-iodized)

2 pounds dark brown sugar

1 capful pure vanilla

1 cup Yoshida gourmet sauce

½ cup pure maple syrup

¼ cup balsamic vinegar

2 tablespoons chopped garlic 

3 DASHES tobasco

Brine 36 hours, rinse, dry with paper towels

Smoke 2 hours at 125 – 130 F

Increase temp to 175 – 180F for 2 more hours

Use turkey baster to remove fat buildup in pan below rack 

Freeze before vacuum packing


----------



## venture

I will have to try this one?

Always been afraid of trying to smoke those kinds of fish. Figgered they would disintegrate.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## teeznuts

I Like the sound of that brine.


----------



## mballi3011

The fish sounds good B  U  T we love the Q-view around here.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Thank you Sir...JJ


----------



## scubadoo97

Your fish sounds excellent.  I love smoked fish

but this post should be moved out of the cold smoking section


----------



## bouzoukicook

Hello - I'm new to this Forum. Love the Brine recipe, but I was actually searching for information on Cold Smoking Cod.


----------



## cmayna

Looks like a pretty good recipe.  Something I might need to try.  When I've done cod, I purposely cut each filet into strips before I brine so the end product is smoked finger food.  Something easy to hand out on the fishing boats.


----------

